# Who Wants to be a Wayfinder? [FULL]



## SelcSilverhand (May 20, 2008)

Our long running Eberron game has entered its third year, but has recently slowed down due to some players needing to bow out. The remaining players are interested in continuing their game so we are opening recruitment for anyone interested in joining up. 

First Storyline
Second Storyline
Third Storyline (Current Game)
Original OOC Thread


*Story Synopsis*

Players
Shayuri: Whisper, Changling Sorceress
Jkason: Midian, Human Druid
Dr. Simon: Kraken, Human Barbarian
Greenstar: Raysuldra, Human Dragon Shaman
Walking Dad: Glaive, Hellbred Warlock
Deuce Traveler: Doral, Human Beguiler

NPC's
Bront: Johan, Human Paladin of Freedom
Mista Collins: Seria, Human Rogue

The original players were all graduates of the University of Wynarn in Fairhaven, the capital city of Audair. After graduation they accepted an invitation to meet with the local head of House Tharashk, Noble Qui ap'Gwyddi, who tasked them with seeking a lost ship in the Lhazaar Principalities. After a short celebration in town (interrupted by a robbery), they set out via airship. During the long flight there were a series of murders targeting the shifters aboard the ship. The party unmasked a paladin of the silver flame as the culprit, Brelloch, who was continuing the lycanthrope purge crusade from years ago. He was captured and turned over to the captain before they disembarked in Cliffscrape. Once in town, they contacted the head of the local House Tharask Enclave, Creidan, and received more information regarding the ship and its mission. Brother Oallie had been sending back regular reports regarding the expedition. The last note mentioned they had left the island via their ship but it never reached port. The local authorities claimed it had been sunk by pirates. 
Whisper was approached by a local artist who painted her a 3 part picture of a pirate ship attacking another ship, and it finally being sunk. The sunken ship flew the banner of House Tharask. Pressed for further information, and with a small payment, the "artist" gave them navigational information they used to find the ship. That night however they were targeted by assassins and lost one of the party, though they killed one of the two assassins sent to kill them. The following day they hired a ship to sail them to the spot the map showed. Midian's animal companion, Seeqir the squid, located the wreck. The party explored the wreck, fought the undead sailors that had been trapped below decks, and retrieved a chest from the bowels of the ship. Inside they found Brother Oallie's journal, a strange fossilized bone, and three unusual dragonshards. The journal told of the discovery of a secret mining camp in the center of Tempest Isle. There, massive fossilized bones were being unearthed and assembled. Their expedition was attacked by strange, powerful skeletal creatures animated by dragonshards. They fled the island but were overtaken by pirates on the return voyage.
The party returned to Cliffscrape and organized a second, larger expedition to return to the isle and find some way to stop the miners, the undead, and claim the dragonshard deposit for House Tharask.


Rules

Create your characters using a 36 point buy system. Your characters will start at 5th level with 9,000gp to spend on magic items, no more than half of which should be spent on any one item. You may use any of the non-campaign world specific 3.5 WotC book and any of the Eberron books. Your back story should include your motivation for joining the expedition as a mercenary, an association with House Tharask, or a reason for being on Tempest Isle (shipwrecked, tribal native, etc.)

I would like to add at least 4 players to the game to bring our number back up to 6.


----------



## Dr Simon (May 20, 2008)

Ooh, I'd be up for this.  I'm fancying a totem barbarian of some sort, possibly MC-ed with cleric - a sort of savage shaman. Human, I think. (I'd go for Shifter for a bit of non-human addition to the party, but I don't have my ECS book any more )

Edit: They'd be a local native, I think.


----------



## greenstar (May 20, 2008)

I'm interested in playing a Seren dragon shaman. I played the character in another game that lost the DM.


----------



## Walking Dad (May 20, 2008)

I played/play(?) a warforged paladin in Mellubb's game.
http://www.enworld.org/showpost.php?p=4116593&postcount=2

But for a mercenary character, I would like to play a 

changeling wildshape ranger / warshaper

or

a Hexblade, using the PH2 variant (race pending).

(Do you allow psionics?)


----------



## Deuce Traveler (May 21, 2008)

I was thinking about a beguiler, but since it already looks like we have a mixture of sneakiness and magic slingers I would also be interested in taking over one of the NPCs.  What would be your policy on that?


----------



## Shayuri (May 21, 2008)

Hee...I was at one time going to ask if I could remake Whisper as a beguiler...

Glad I didn't now. We need the firepower.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (May 21, 2008)

Hmmm... a beguiler or rogue-like character would be a bad selection then?


----------



## Shayuri (May 21, 2008)

A rogue would be fine!

A beguiler might have some crossover issues with Whisper, since I do want to equip her with subtler spells, like illusions and divinations...

My goal is outfit her primarily as a utility sorceror, and aim for acquiring a runestaff of evocation or something that will give her combat capability.

But it's a goal that can't really come to fruition until the middle-high levels at the earliest.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (May 21, 2008)

My biggest issues with rogues is that there are too many things that are immune to their sneak attack such as constructs and undead.  That's why I like the idea of a beguiler or martial rogue instead.  This group could use another front line combatant, too, though.

Anywho, this is a beguiler character that I can tweak from an Eberron campaign that went bust.  Maybe I can have him focus on enchantment as opposed to illusion.  I'd like to go with this one or else a fighter or paladin.

Rough Draft of Doral Kinsman
[sblock]
Name: Doral Kinsman
Class: Beguiler 4
Race: Half-Elf
Hit Dice: 1d6x4, 20 HP
Initiative: +7
Speed: 30 ft
Armor Class: 17 (10 +4 armor +3 dex)
Base Attack Bonus: +2
Grapple: +2
Attacks: Masterwork Silver Dagger +3 (1d4, 19-20 x2); 
Thrown Dagger +5 (1d4, 19-20 x2, Range Increment 10)
Full Attack: Masterwork Silver Dagger +3 (1d4, 19-20 x2)
Face/Reach: 5x5/5ft
Special Qualities: Half-Elf Traits
Special Attacks: None
Saves: Fort +1, Ref +4, Will +3
Abilities: Strength 10, Dexterity 16, Constitution 10, Intelligence 18 (was 17), Wisdom 8, Charisma 14 
Skills: Tumble +10 (7 points), Disable Device +11, +13 w/masterwork tools (7 points), Hide +10 (7 points),
Listen +4 (4 points), Move Silently +10 (7 points), Open Locks +10, +12 w/masterwork tools (7 points), 
Search +14 (+7 points), Bluff +9 (7 points), Use Magic Device +6 (4 points), Concentration +2 (2 points), 
Sleight of Hand +6 (3 points), Disguise +5, +7 w/kit (3 points), Spellcraft +9 (5 points), Spot +1 (0 points), 
Diplomacy +4 (0 points), Gather Information +7 (1 point)
Feats: Improved Initiative, Investigator
Action Points: 7
Languages: Common, Goblin, Elf, Dwarf
Alignment: Neutral
Deity: None
Gender: Male
Age: 23
Height: 5' 8"
Weight: 165 lbs

Spells:
Spells Known: 
- Level 0: Dancing Lights, Daze, Detect Magic, Ghost Sound, Message, Open/Close, Read Magic
- Level 1: Charm Person, Color Spray, Comprehend Languages, Detect Secret Doors, Disguise Self,
Expeditious Retreat, Hypnotism, Mage Armor, Obscuring Mist, Rouse, Silent Image, Sleep, Undetectable
Alignment, Whelm
- Level 2: Blinding Color Surge, Blur, Daze Monster, Detect Thoughts, Fog Clouds, Glitterdust,
Hypnotic Pattern, Invisibility, Knock, Mirror Image, Misdirection, See Invisibility, Silence,
Spider Climb, Stay the Hand, Touch of Idiocy, Vertigo, Whelming Burst, Minor Image (advanced learning)
Spells Memorized/Spell Slots: 6/6/3
Current Spells: 6/5/3

Inventory: 
Mithril Shirt (1,100gp)
Masterwork Silver Dagger (322gp)
3x Daggers (for throwing) (2gp each)
Wand of Magic Missile (1st w/48 charges) (750gp)
3x Potions of Cure Light Wounds (50gp each)
Potion of Jump (50gp)
Potion of Pass Without a Trace (50gp)
Potion of Sanctuary (50gp)
Hand of the Mage (900gp)
Quaal's Feather Token, bird (300gp)
Masterwork Thieves Tools (100gp)
Backpack (2gp)
Bedroll (0.5gp)
Grappling Hook (1gp)
Small Steel Mirror (10gp)
Silk Rope (50 ft) (10gp)
Waterskin (1gp)
4x Trail Rations (5sp each)
Spyglass (1,000gp)
Tanglefoot Bag (50gp)
Traveler's Outfit (1gp)
Potion of Levitate (300gp)
Potion of Spider Climb (300gp)
Disguise Kit (10 uses) (50gp)
44gp 8sp




Description

Doral has dark brown hair and dull gray eyes with a boyish, charming face. He is 5 feet, 5 inches tall and thin, but does not stand out in a crowd, despite his pleasing looks. In fact, he lacks distinguishing facial features and his fay-like face is hard to remember when people describe him. Doral is an extremely good listener, and people genuinely seem to enjoy telling the half-elf about their problems, though he rarely offers advice or opinion. He is quick with a joke, glows with an appreciation of life, and is always ready to offer an ear to the agitated.

Currently he is wearing simple, dark red clothes. The outfit is colorful enough to help blend into the normal crowd, yet dark enough to hide with. If he is recognized when he doesn't want to be, he will attempt to lose the old outfit, and purchase a new one with a new color, but similar in dark tone.



Brief Background

Of course, being a listener was part of Doral's job: a spy for Aundair. Doral was an up and coming member of the Royal Eyes, and helped infiltrate the organizations of many of Aundair's potential enemies. He was working a deep cover operation with several other Royal Eyes at Tanar Rath in Karrnath when his identity was blown. Doral Kinsman was severely injured in his escape, but he ended up being the only member of the Royal Eye team to return. Despite his prior service, jealous members of the organization suggested that Doral may have been the source of the intelligence leak. Although a trial acquitted him of guilt, his reputation was tarnished and he resigned from the Royal Eyes.

Now he wishes to conduct his own investigation into the intelligence leak on his own, but first there is the problem of revenue. Ever since he returned to Aundair Doral was removed from the government payroll. Low on the funds he knows he will need to work the case on his own, he now seeks to raise money as a freelancer. Always the realist, Doral accepts that he will have to create a new life for himself before he can pursue revenge.



The Long Story

"Move fast, Doral," Sylla whispered to me as she squeezed my hand. She threw one last wink my way, then went into the hallway to join Zax. 

I watched her go out the door, enjoying the swaying of her hips. Sylla, like myself and Zax, was a member of the Royal Eyes, the greatest espionage organization in the Five Nations. Her specialities lied in seduction and potions, as the sleeping body of Captain Manash attested. 

The Royal Eyes had sent us to intercept messages coming from the Karrnath court to the captain of Tanar Rath. The three of us had taken jobs as servants at the garrison. Zax worked as a smith, I as a cook for the keep, and Sylla as a maid. Zax and I were the first to find signs of a troop build-up in the area, as extra food and materials were ordered for the garrison. I became friends with many of the soldiers, playing the occasional dice with them and making conversation with those that would come to the kitchen. Zax was busier creating weapons to be used by the undead and the living soldiers of Karrnath, although this was a clear indication that the forces of the garrison were about to be increased. Coded messages from the Royal Eyes began to stress the importance of discovering what was going on.

It was Sylla who was the most successful. After a few 'accidental' encounters in the hallway with Captain Manash, she succeeded in earning a visit to his room and seducing him. After a few days he confided to her that he received daily messages from the court, trying to impress her with boasts of his own importance. Sylla was unable to open his locked drawer in order to read the notes, which was more of my specialty. It was this that led us to a daring plan. Sylla drank and ate with Captain Manash every night before other activities. He tended to drink heavily, and supposedly had a low stanima, causing him to sleep deeply. Sylla would send a servant down with an order of food for the pair each night, giving me an excuse to enter their room. As this pattern became familiar, we decided to strike after Sylla sent a magical message to our contact in the Royal Eyes.

Sylla added a potion to Captain Manash's drink one night, causing him to doze. Soon after she sent a servant boy she found in the hallway to fetch me with an order for dinner and to give Zax a copper coin she owed him. On this signal, I came up with my tray of food, Zax accompanying me. Sylla and Zax were to talk outside Captain Manash's door while I was to unlock the drawer with the notes, read them, and copy down any vital pieces of information.

I put the tray down, and took out some of my 'special' tools. As I worked, I unsuccessfully tried to remove thoughts of Sylla and concentrate on the task at hand. I only found a simple poison needle trap, which was a good sign. Disabling it, I continued working as my thoughts drifted.

Why have I been having stronger fits of jealousy? She was a pretty woman, but there were more beautiful ladies in the world. Yet something about the way she touched my shoulder when she needed to talk... the way she smiled at me as if everything I said was important... the way she stood close... "Concentrate, fool," I told myself as I thought about the way she smelled. I could feel the latch give way.

As I opened the chest I could hear an argument begin outside the door as Zax and Sylla told someone that Captain Manash was sleeping and needed his rest. I suppose the answer didn't satisfy whoever they were talking to, as I heard the sounds of scuffling outside. I scrambled to reset the trap and to hide my tools, but the door was kicked in by a large man in black armor just as I picked my tray back up. He was followed by a smaller man with a nasal voice that I recognized as Manash's orderly.

"The other spy," the orderly yelled, pointing at me.

My blood ran cold as I could see several soldiers standing with weapons outside. Zax lay on the floor unmoving in a pool of blood. Sylla had her hands held and was flanked by soldiers on each side. Thinking quickly, I cast a charm on the orderly and said, "Spy, sir? Please, I'm not sure what these two did, but I just came up to deliver the lord's food." Escape now, get Sylla and Zax (if still alive) out later.

Confusion appeared on the orderly's face. "I'm sorry Doral, but someone has recently informed me of the most vicious rumors about you." The man in black armor gave the orderly a frown of surprise.

"Who said these things about me, sir," I asked indignantly. Was my cover blown?

The black armored man was smarter than I gave him credit. "Enough," he bellowed, interrupting the conversation. He moved forward and gripped me by the collar, tossing me out of the room, where I skidded across the floor and slid against the hallway wall. He was a strong one. Through my ringing head I could hear the orderly try to stop him, telling him I may be innocent.

My head cleared as the man came at me again, sword drawn. I tumbled out of the way, pulling a knife and slicing the arm of a soldier holding Sylla. He grunted in pain, but did not release his grip on her. I couldn't get her out. Nor could I allow her to be captured. I was sure Zax was dead, so he could not tell any secrets. I still might be able to escape. There was only one thing left to do, I realized, as I held a tighter grip on the knife.

Sylla must have realized what was on my mind. "No," she begged sadly, looking into my eyes. If she had stood bravely, I could have finished her rather than allowed her to be put to the question. But as I looked into those pleading eyes, my resolve broke. All this in the space of the six longest seconds of my life.

I cast one more spell, making myself disappear to the group of enclosing soldiers. Even Sylla gasped in surprise and began to look around wildly. I always kept my magical abilities secret, even to friends.

Next, I did the only thing I could. I ran.

After I returned to Aundair, I knew my career was over. Not only had the mission failed, but I had allowed an agent to be captured. The information about a troop build-up could not be confirmed, and an attack never materialized anyway, causing others to question my skills. Supposedly, Karrnath was also using the incident to privately blackmail small concessions from the Aundair court. Perhaps Sylla talked after all. As I sat, waiting for my trial to condemn or exhonerate me, I used the time I have to gather my thoughts and have come to this realization: we were betrayed.

It's only a feeling, but I can't figure out how we were captured so easily and during the act. I could make the accusation and ask for an investigation, but who would I trust? Perhaps it would be better to walk away if I'm not hung. To disappear for awhile in a different land, like a man broken and wandering. Let them forget me while I gather my own resources. Then I can return when they have grown lazy and content, unsuspecting of the man bearing down on them.
[/sblock]


----------



## Dr Simon (May 21, 2008)

So, I went for the Whirling Frenzy barbarian rage variant, MCed with Weather and Destruction domains (all SRD). 

Full details of gear to follow, plus detailed backstory. I figure he's a sort of primitive storm-worshipping shaman, a somewhat unhinged native or shipwrecked mariner in a Ben Gunn kind of way. The 'spirits' have told him that these incomers to the island herald a time of upheaval, bloodshed and chaos - just the kind of thing that his restless stormgod enjoys. Thus he is drawn to them as Heralds of the Great Storm. He probably knows little of life in Khorvaire proper, perhaps even ignorant of the occurance of the Great War.

[Sblock="Kraken, stats"]
Kraken; Lhazaar Human Male; Brn3/Cleric2; Medium Humanoid (Human); AL CN
*Abilities* Str 14 (+2), Dex 15 (+2), Con 16 (+3), Int 10 (+0), Wis 14 (+2), Cha 13 (+1); *Frenzy* Str 18 (+4)
*Initiative* +2; *Speed* 40 ft.
*Armour Class* 15 (+2 Dex, +3 leather armour+1) touch 12, flat-footed 13; *Frenzy AC* 17, touch 14
*Hit points* 57; (3d12+2d8+15)
*BAB/Grapple* +4/+6
*Melee* +1 _Falchion +7_ (2d4+4, crit. 18-20/x2)
*Frenzy* _+1 Falchion_ +7/+7 (2d4+6, crit. 18-20/x2)
*Ranged* Sling +6 (1d4+2, 75 ft.)
*SA* Turn Undead 4/day; *SQ* Bonus skill point, channel positive energy, fast movement,  illiterate,  trap sense +1, uncanny dodge, whirling frenzy 1/day
*SV* Fortitude +9, Reflex +3 (+4 vs. traps), Will +6; *Frenzy* Reflex +5
*Skills*: Climb +8, Concentration +5, Craft (trapmaking) +6, Handle Animal +4, Heal +4, Jump +5, Profession (sailor) +4, Survival +8
*Feats* : Point Blank Shot, Far Shot, Improved Initiative.
*Languages*: Common
*Possessions*: +1 leather armour (1310 gp), +1 falchion (2375 gp), sling, 20 bullets (2gp), 10 thundering +1 bullets (1600 gp), 10 shock +1 bullets (1600gp), 10 thunderstones (300 gp), 5 vials antitoxin (250 gp), bag of caltrops (1gp), dagger (2 gp).
*Domains*: Destruction (Smite 1/day +4 attack, +2 damage), Weather (Survival is class skill)
*Spells per Day*: 4/3+1
*Spells Commonly Prepared*:
0th level (Save DC 12) – _Detect magic, guidance, resistance (x2)_.
1st level (Save DC 13) – _Cause fear, magic weapon, obscuring mist*, shield of faith_.
[/sblock]

[sblock="Kraken, background"]
I was just a lad, a deckhand on board the _Princess of Tides_, when the storm claimed me for its own. Forty three good men and true... well, scumbags and pirates mainly but they were my only family. Forty three men perished in that storm, and only I survived, washed up on this aptly-name Tempest Isle by the winds of chance.

I had a thingy in that storm, as I clung to the last floating bit of the _Princess_ and was dashed by the waves. A... what did old Maskin call it? An epififanny. A vision. A message from the gods. The storm had chosen me as its prophet. I was a good while recovering once I'd been washed up, and I don't rightly recall much of it. My new family, as they became, took me in, fed me, healed me with native medicine. When I finally got back on my feet I found I could channel the fury of the storm. I became a warrior, defending my new family against monsters and enemies. The tribal shaman taught me how to contact the spirits - he said that I was closer to them than others having been near to the veil of Death and returning to tell the tale. He gave me my sword and my armour, and my magical slingstones. And my new name - Kraken, the great beast of the stormy seas.

But even with these new powers I'm not enough to stand alone against these foul creatures that seem to grow ever in numbers these days. I need help. The spirits have guided me to these people - the power of the Storm hangs about them; where they go, death and mayhem follow. It is the will of the spirits that I should walk with them for a while.
[/sblock]

Edit: I didn't include the +1 ability score for 4th level - is this subsumed in the 36 point buy?


----------



## Shayuri (May 21, 2008)

Or, we're low enough level I could just choose a different path to power for Whisper.

I'd intended to make her kind of shadowy and manipulative...hence the changeling thing...but I dunno if it's really working out that way. With her being the primary arcanist, she's sort of having to focus on firepower.


----------



## SelcSilverhand (May 21, 2008)

Dr. Simon & Greenstar
Both the totem barbarian and dragon shaman would be fine choices. With the new influx of strangers on the island and new undead creatures threatening the locals it gives you a good reason to join up against them. Go ahead and stat them up and write a background for your characters.

Walking Dad
Psionics are okay, though I haven't looked at them in a while and I might be a bit rusty. 
A paladin is fine, you just have to come up with a reason for him to have joined a House Tharask expedition. Or he could have washed up on shore (or, since he's warforged, walked there after a shipwreck)

Deuce Traveler
A beguiler would be good. I enjoyed reading his back story. I know how you feel about rogues. It is hard to get set up for a sneak attack. It only works out when you have a teammate that helps set you up. Otherwise you have to just make sure you win initiative so you can hit them once before they act.


----------



## greenstar (May 21, 2008)

Give me some time to finish reading the threads and make a good backstory.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (May 21, 2008)

Good deal.  I'll start tweaking the beguiler.  How do the NPCs work?  Are they cameos from former DMs for this thread?


----------



## greenstar (May 21, 2008)

Finished reading it. It didn't take as long as I thought it would. I think I'll make her a mercenary.


----------



## jkason (May 21, 2008)

Deuce Traveler said:
			
		

> Good deal.  I'll start tweaking the beguiler.  How do the NPCs work?  Are they cameos from former DMs for this thread?





The NPCs are actually the two PCs who have had to pull out for the time being. I assume we'll probably be finding a reason for them to stay on ship or otherwise fade into the background once replacements start to join up?

jason


----------



## Dire Lemming (May 21, 2008)

I don't actually have any Eberron books but the one time I played a one shot Eberron game was allot of fun.  I'd always wanted to try another one.  

I had this idea of a Warforged who was experimented on by a crazy wizard and given "enhanced emotional capacity" which seems to mean that he gets worked up about things more than normal and gets strange inexplicable and apparently pointless feelings around female beings.  I just thought I should say something and see how much of a problem not having access to the setting materials would be.


----------



## pathfinderq1 (May 21, 2008)

Is this a first-come, first-served call (in which case, you've probably got enough people)?  Or is it an open call, with finalists to be chosen- and in that case, do you have a deadline in mind?

Added: If it is an open call, my initial concept ideas would be primarily physically oriented.  Possibly a shifter Scout (aiming for the Reachrunner PrC), or a half-orc (maybe full-blood orc) Fighter/barbarian (pure meatshield).


----------



## Mista Collins (May 22, 2008)

Hey folks, just figured I'd stop on by for a quick moment. I noticed mention of possibly picking up the NPC's as a character, and had a comment.

Though I had to bow out and leave Seria to the whim of the DM, I do hope to someday rejoin the campaign if it is still alive and active (as it has been for 3 years). I am not sure how this would work if someone started to play Seria. But as the timetable for my return to active posting on these forums is unknown (probably a year or so), I will leave that decision up to Selc. But remember Selc, I live in Michigan also.... I will find you.


----------



## greenstar (May 22, 2008)

Raysuldra Icewind
Class: Dragon Shaman 5
Race: Human
Alignment: Neutral
Size: Medium
Age: 23
Gender: Female
Height: 5'5"
Eyes: Green
Hair: Pale Blonde

Str 16
Dex 12
Con 15
Int 12
Wis 12
Cha 14

HP: 39
AC: 18
Speed: 30'
Touch: 12
Flat-footed: 16
Init +2
BAB: +3
Grapple: +5

Fort +8
Ref +3
Will +4

Skills 23
Swim 4+2
Hide 2+2
Climb 3+2
Intimidate 3+1
Knowledge (nature) 2
Search 3
Spot 3
Listen 3

Feats
Martial Weapon Proficiency (longsword)
Great Fortitude
Dodge

Melee weapon: Longsword +1 1d8 19-20/x2 slashing
Ranged weapon: Crossbow, light 1d8 19-20/x2 80 ft. piercing

Special abilities
Draconic Aura +1
Totem Dragon (white)
Skill Focus (swim)
Draconic Adaptation
Breath Weapon
Draconic Resolve
Draconic Aura +2

Equipment
Breastplate
Shield light wooden
Heward's Handy Haversack
Waterskin
Trail rations 1 day
Potion of Invisibility
Oil of Daylight
Bracers of Armor +1
Cloak of Resistance +2

Money: 40 gp

Languages
Common
Argon

Background: Raysuldra's parents were on a ship when it was attacked by dragon turtles. Her mother escaped on a boat with her and they drifted for a few days until they reached Argonnessen. Her mother died before they reached land but Raysuldra was still alive and was found by Serens from the White Wanderer tribe. They raised her to be a warrior and when Raysuldra was 20 one of the tribes dragonspeakers told her she had a prophecy to fulfill on Khorvaire and to start in the Lhazaar Principilities. So Raysuldra sadly left Argonnessen and when she reached the Lhazaar Principalities she became a mercenary and takes the most legitimate jobs she can get.


----------



## Dr Simon (May 22, 2008)

I've put updated details for Kraken uptopic.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (May 23, 2008)

I'm still willing to play the paladin, but otherwise I updated the beguiler to your rules, except I haven't used the extra cash from going from 4th to 5th level.  I have to figure out what to do with my remaining cash...

Doral
[sblock]
Name: Doral Kinsman
Class: Beguiler 5
Race: Human
Hit Dice: 1d6x5, 15/24 HP
Initiative: +7
Speed: 30 ft
Armor Class: 18 (10 +5 armor +3 dex)
Base Attack Bonus: +2
Grapple: +2
Attacks: Masterwork Silver Dagger +3 (1d4, 19-20 x2); 
Thrown Dagger +5 (1d4, 19-20 x2, Range Increment 10)
Full Attack: Masterwork Silver Dagger +3 (1d4, 19-20 x2)
Face/Reach: 5x5/5ft
Special Attacks: None
Saves: Fort +1, Ref +4, Will +4
Abilities: Strength 10, Dexterity 16, Constitution 10, Intelligence 18 (was 17), Wisdom 11, Charisma 14 
Skills: Bluff (8 ranks) +10, Tumble (8 ranks) +11, Disable Device (8 ranks) +12, Disguise (8 ranks) +10, Gather Information (8 ranks) +10, Listen (8 ranks) +8, Open Locks (8 ranks) +12, Search (8 ranks) +12, Spellcraft (2 ranks) +6, Sense Motive (8 ranks) +8, Move Silently (8 ranks) +11
Feats: Improved Initiative, Silent Spell (Class Feat), Spell Focus (Enchantment), Spell Focus (Illusion)
Action Points: 7
Languages: Common, Goblin, Elf, Dwarf, Draconian
Alignment: Neutral
Deity: None
Gender: Male
Age: 23
Height: 5' 8"
Weight: 165 lbs

Spells:
Spells Known: 
- Level 0: Dancing Lights, Daze, Detect Magic, Ghost Sound, Message, Open/Close, Read Magic
- Level 1: Charm Person, Color Spray, Comprehend Languages, Detect Secret Doors, Disguise Self, Expeditious Retreat, Hypnotism, Mage Armor, Obscuring Mist, Rouse, Silent Image, Sleep, Undetectable Alignment, Whelm, Ventriloquism (advanced learning)
- Level 2: Blinding Color Surge, Blur, Daze Monster, Detect Thoughts, Fog Clouds, Glitterdust,
Hypnotic Pattern, Invisibility, Knock, Minor Image, Mirror Image, Misdirection, See Invisibility, Silence, Spider Climb, Stay the Hand, Touch of Idiocy, Vertigo, Whelming Burst
- Level 3: Arcane Sight, Clairaudience/Clairboyance, Crown of Veils, Deep Slumber, Dispel Magic, Displacement, Glibness, Halt, Haste, Hesitate, Hold Person, Inevitable Defeat, Invisibility Sphere, Legion of Sentinels, Major Image, Nondetection, Slow, Suggestion, Vertigo Field, Zone of Silence
Spells Memorized/Spell Slots: 6/6/4
Current Spells: 6/5/4

Inventory: 
Mithril Shirt+1 (2,100gp)
Masterwork Silver Dagger (322gp)
3x Daggers (for throwing) (2gp each)
Wand of Magic Missile (5th level caster w/48 charges) (3,750gp)
3x Potions of Cure Light Wounds (50gp each)
Potion of Jump (50gp)
Hand of the Mage (900gp)
Quaal's Feather Token, bird (300gp)
Masterwork Thieves Tools (100gp)
Backpack (2gp)
Bedroll (0.5gp)
Grappling Hook (1gp)
Small Steel Mirror (10gp)
Silk Rope (50 ft) (10gp)
Waterskin (1gp)
4x Trail Rations (5sp each)
Spyglass (1,000gp)
Tanglefoot Bag (50gp)
Traveler's Outfit (1gp)
Potion of Spider Climb (300gp)
Disguise Kit (10 uses) (50gp)
44gp 8sp that needs to be spent



Description

Doral has dark brown hair and dull gray eyes with a boyish, charming face. He is 5 feet, 5 inches tall and thin, but does not stand out in a crowd, despite his pleasing looks. In fact, he lacks distinguishing facial features and his fay-like face is hard to remember when people describe him. Doral is an extremely good listener, and people genuinely seem to enjoy telling the half-elf about their problems, though he rarely offers advice or opinion. He is quick with a joke, glows with an appreciation of life, and is always ready to offer an ear to the agitated.

Currently he is wearing simple, dark red clothes. The outfit is colorful enough to help blend into the normal crowd, yet dark enough to hide with. If he is recognized when he doesn't want to be, he will attempt to lose the old outfit, and purchase a new one with a new color, but similar in dark tone.



Brief Background

Of course, being a listener was part of Doral's job: a spy for Aundair. Doral was an up and coming member of the Royal Eyes, and helped infiltrate the organizations of many of Aundair's potential enemies. He was working a deep cover operation with several other Royal Eyes at Tanar Rath in Karrnath when his identity was blown. Doral Kinsman was severely injured in his escape, but he ended up being the only member of the Royal Eye team to return. Despite his prior service, jealous members of the organization suggested that Doral may have been the source of the intelligence leak. Although a trial acquitted him of guilt, his reputation was tarnished and he resigned from the Royal Eyes.

Now he wishes to conduct his own investigation into the intelligence leak on his own, but first there is the problem of revenue. Ever since he returned to Aundair Doral was removed from the government payroll. Low on the funds he knows he will need to work the case on his own, he now seeks to raise money as a freelancer. Always the realist, Doral accepts that he will have to create a new life for himself before he can pursue revenge.

Recently he took a job at Port Verge, but the mission went bad and he had to jump ship and swim to Tempest Isle to avoid further trouble.

The Long Story

"Move fast, Doral," Sylla whispered to me as she squeezed my hand. She threw one last wink my way, then went into the hallway to join Zax. 

I watched her go out the door, enjoying the swaying of her hips. Sylla, like myself and Zax, was a member of the Royal Eyes, the greatest espionage organization in the Five Nations. Her specialities lied in seduction and potions, as the sleeping body of Captain Manash attested. 

The Royal Eyes had sent us to intercept messages coming from the Karrnath court to the captain of Tanar Rath. The three of us had taken jobs as servants at the garrison. Zax worked as a smith, I as a cook for the keep, and Sylla as a maid. Zax and I were the first to find signs of a troop build-up in the area, as extra food and materials were ordered for the garrison. I became friends with many of the soldiers, playing the occasional dice with them and making conversation with those that would come to the kitchen. Zax was busier creating weapons to be used by the undead and the living soldiers of Karrnath, although this was a clear indication that the forces of the garrison were about to be increased. Coded messages from the Royal Eyes began to stress the importance of discovering what was going on.

It was Sylla who was the most successful. After a few 'accidental' encounters in the hallway with Captain Manash, she succeeded in earning a visit to his room and seducing him. After a few days he confided to her that he received daily messages from the court, trying to impress her with boasts of his own importance. Sylla was unable to open his locked drawer in order to read the notes, which was more of my specialty. It was this that led us to a daring plan. Sylla drank and ate with Captain Manash every night before other activities. He tended to drink heavily, and supposedly had a low stanima, causing him to sleep deeply. Sylla would send a servant down with an order of food for the pair each night, giving me an excuse to enter their room. As this pattern became familiar, we decided to strike after Sylla sent a magical message to our contact in the Royal Eyes.

Sylla added a potion to Captain Manash's drink one night, causing him to doze. Soon after she sent a servant boy she found in the hallway to fetch me with an order for dinner and to give Zax a copper coin she owed him. On this signal, I came up with my tray of food, Zax accompanying me. Sylla and Zax were to talk outside Captain Manash's door while I was to unlock the drawer with the notes, read them, and copy down any vital pieces of information.

I put the tray down, and took out some of my 'special' tools. As I worked, I unsuccessfully tried to remove thoughts of Sylla and concentrate on the task at hand. I only found a simple poison needle trap, which was a good sign. Disabling it, I continued working as my thoughts drifted.

Why have I been having stronger fits of jealousy? She was a pretty woman, but there were more beautiful ladies in the world. Yet something about the way she touched my shoulder when she needed to talk... the way she smiled at me as if everything I said was important... the way she stood close... "Concentrate, fool," I told myself as I thought about the way she smelled. I could feel the latch give way.

As I opened the chest I could hear an argument begin outside the door as Zax and Sylla told someone that Captain Manash was sleeping and needed his rest. I suppose the answer didn't satisfy whoever they were talking to, as I heard the sounds of scuffling outside. I scrambled to reset the trap and to hide my tools, but the door was kicked in by a large man in black armor just as I picked my tray back up. He was followed by a smaller man with a nasal voice that I recognized as Manash's orderly.

"The other spy," the orderly yelled, pointing at me.

My blood ran cold as I could see several soldiers standing with weapons outside. Zax lay on the floor unmoving in a pool of blood. Sylla had her hands held and was flanked by soldiers on each side. Thinking quickly, I cast a charm on the orderly and said, "Spy, sir? Please, I'm not sure what these two did, but I just came up to deliver the lord's food." Escape now, get Sylla and Zax (if still alive) out later.

Confusion appeared on the orderly's face. "I'm sorry Doral, but someone has recently informed me of the most vicious rumors about you." The man in black armor gave the orderly a frown of surprise.

"Who said these things about me, sir," I asked indignantly. Was my cover blown?

The black armored man was smarter than I gave him credit. "Enough," he bellowed, interrupting the conversation. He moved forward and gripped me by the collar, tossing me out of the room, where I skidded across the floor and slid against the hallway wall. He was a strong one. Through my ringing head I could hear the orderly try to stop him, telling him I may be innocent.

My head cleared as the man came at me again, sword drawn. I tumbled out of the way, pulling a knife and slicing the arm of a soldier holding Sylla. He grunted in pain, but did not release his grip on her. I couldn't get her out. Nor could I allow her to be captured. I was sure Zax was dead, so he could not tell any secrets. I still might be able to escape. There was only one thing left to do, I realized, as I held a tighter grip on the knife.

Sylla must have realized what was on my mind. "No," she begged sadly, looking into my eyes. If she had stood bravely, I could have finished her rather than allowed her to be put to the question. But as I looked into those pleading eyes, my resolve broke. All this in the space of the six longest seconds of my life.

I cast one more spell, making myself disappear to the group of enclosing soldiers. Even Sylla gasped in surprise and began to look around wildly. I always kept my magical abilities secret, even to friends.

Next, I did the only thing I could. I ran.

After I returned to Aundair, I knew my career was over. Not only had the mission failed, but I had allowed an agent to be captured. The information about a troop build-up could not be confirmed, and an attack never materialized anyway, causing others to question my skills. Supposedly, Karrnath was also using the incident to privately blackmail small concessions from the Aundair court. Perhaps Sylla talked after all. As I sat, waiting for my trial to condemn or exhonerate me, I used the time I have to gather my thoughts and have come to this realization: we were betrayed.

It's only a feeling, but I can't figure out how we were captured so easily and during the act. I could make the accusation and ask for an investigation, but who would I trust? Perhaps it would be better to walk away if I'm not hung. To disappear for awhile in a different land, like a man broken and wandering. Let them forget me while I gather my own resources. Then I can return when they have grown lazy and content, unsuspecting of the man bearing down on them.
[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (May 23, 2008)

*Redeemed Villain*

I got some redeemed villain idea, but need some time to formulate it right.

Here is some crunch for it:

[sblock]Hellbred (Spirit) Hexblade 5 LN

Str       14       6   
Dex       15    8
Con       14   8         -2       (Level +1)
Int        14      6
Wis      10     2
Cha       16     6        +2

Skills:
Bluff: 8
Concentration 8
Diplomacy 8
Intimidate 8


Feats:
Bonus Hellbred: Devil Favored
1 Fiendish Legacy
3 Fiendish Resistance
Bonus Hexblade: Combat Casting

Fiendish looking Patrty Speaker
- Fights in the Front Line, but uses "tricks", not fighting abilities
- PH2 Dark Companion Debuffs Enemies
- Uses Mithral Shield and Breastplate to get a tank AC.

*OR*

Hellbred (Body) Warlock 5 (CN or CG)

Str       14       6   
Dex       16    8                (Level +1)
Con       16    6          +2
Int        12      6         -2
Wis      10     2
Cha       15     8   

Skills:
Concentration 6
Bluff   5
Use Magic Device 8
Intimidate 5

Feats:
Bonus: Devil Favored
1 Combat Reflexes
3 Blindfight
Bonus: Devil's Flesh

Invocations:
See the Unseen
Miasmic Cloud
Eldritch glaive

Melee Warlock
- Can UMD any wand or staff automatic
- Unlimited detect magic
- Will run to the Frontline, activates Miasmic Cloud, and hacks everything what dares to enter with his Eldritch Glaive (Combat Reflexes)
- Will further specialize on mobility and battle control invocations[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (May 23, 2008)

Hang on, level 5?

Did somebody ninja level us?

Or is that just a projection for what we'll be by the time the newbies are worked in?

Edit - Oh! And...I hate to say it because I'd hate it if someone said it to me...but I feel a little threatened by the idea of both a Beguiler AND a warlock joining the party. Two specialists that do both of the things I can do...but better.   Just one means I can still have a niche. Both means...I'm obsolete.


----------



## Walking Dad (May 23, 2008)

Shayuri said:
			
		

> Hang on, level 5?
> 
> Did somebody ninja level us?
> 
> ...



Your sorcerers niche is to fight upfront with a reach weapon? You have a strange character  

Could someone link the rogue's gallery thread to avoid doubles?


----------



## Shayuri (May 23, 2008)

Hee

I keep forgetting you're a Glaive Man. My warlocks are all blasters.


----------



## jkason (May 23, 2008)

Walking Dad said:
			
		

> Your sorcerers niche is to fight upfront with a reach weapon? You have a strange character
> 
> Could someone link the rogue's gallery thread to avoid doubles?




Rogue's Gallery.

Mind you, it's currently quite cluttered. The game started with so many characters that it was originally split into two adventures; both of those games later suffered enough attrition that the two threads were combined with the characters that were left.

If we get enough folks to keep things going, it might be prudent to open a new RG thread and leave off all the extras for ease of reference. Right now, Midian and Whisper are pretty much the only characters you'd have to worry about 'duping,' which should leave plenty of holes. 

Ooh, if we make it to level 5, it'll be my first time getting to play with wildshape. 

jason


----------



## SelcSilverhand (May 23, 2008)

I think we'll stick with first come first served, though if anyone has to back out we'll put out the word again. I really hadn't expected this many applications!

So far I have:
Dr. Simon: Kraken, Human Barbarian
Greenstar: Raysuldra, Human Dragon Shaman
Walking Dad: ___, Hellbred Hexblade or Melee Warlock
Deuce Traveler: Doral, Human Beguiler

Shayuri - Aye, I had them stat for 5th because I planned on having you and jkason advance to 5th at the end of the current encounter. I'll either handwave the rest of the encounter or have those that rolled up mercenaries join in the rest of the brief fight. I agree that we should make sure that new characters don't have too much of a crossover into our players field of expertise. A beguiler can work since we'll want a stealthy character that can also handle doors and traps. Barbarian and hexblade are good since we're lacking in frontline fighters. Dragon shaman can melee, help bolster healing, and provide some useful aura buffs. 

Dr. Simon







> Edit: I didn't include the +1 ability score for 4th level - is this subsumed in the 36 point buy?



Add the one point stat increase for 4th level, the 36 point ability score buy is just for 1st level when creating your character.

Mista Collins: I will probably have Johan and Seria hang out at the main camp once the expedition reaches the island. That way you can catch up to the party whenever you can return.


----------



## Walking Dad (May 23, 2008)

Thanks for choosing my redeemed villain.

I would like to go with the melee warlock and name him "Glaive". 

Work in progress:

Background: "Glaive", named after his trademark power, has only vestigal memories of his old life, but he is certain that he will redeem himself and enter heaven... but not to soon.
Shortly after his reincarnation, he realised that his "odd" appeareance and powers will provoke hate and fear in the ones he wants to help. Therefore he became part of a mercenary organisation, searching for ways to do the right thing.







Hellbred (Body) Warlock 5 (CG)
[sblock=Stats]
Age: ?
Gender: Male
Height: 6'2" 
Weight: ?lb
Eyes: Yellow
Hair: None
Skin: Red/Black

```
Str: 14 +2 (6p.)        Level: 5        XP: ?
Dex: 16 +3 (8p.)        BAB: +3         HP: 39 (6+4+5+4+5+15)
Con: 16 +3 (6p.)        Grapple: +5     Dmg Red: N/A
Int: 12 +1 (6p.)        Speed: 30'      Spell Res: N/a
Wis: 10 + (2p.)       Init: +3        Spell Save: N/A
Cha: 15 +2 (8p.)        ACP: -1          Alignment: CG
(Dex +1 at 4th level)
```

Action Points: 7

AC: 19 (10 base + 3 dex + 5 armour + 1 nat. armor )
Touch: 13
Flat-Footed: 16

Saves:
FORT: +4 (1 base + 3 con ) +8 vs poison
REF: +4 (1 base + 3 dex)
WILL: +4 (4 base + 0 wis )

Attacks: 


Skills: 
Concentration: 9 (6 ranks + 3 Con)
Bluff: 7 (5 ranks + 2 Cha)
Intimidate: 9 (5 ranks + 2 Cha + 2 syn)
Use Magic Device: 10 (8 ranks + 2 Cha)

Feats:
Bonus: Devil Favored
1 Combat Reflexes
3 Blindfight
Bonus: Devil's Flesh

Class Features:
Invocations
Eldritch Blast
Detect Magic
Deceive Item

Invocations:
Devil's Sight
Darkness
Eldritch glaive

Languages: Common, Infernal, Orc, Dwarf
[sblock=Equipment]Chainshirt +1  1.250gp
Longspear    5gp
Dagger      2gp

Hat of Disguise      1.800gp
Wand of vigor, lesser     750gp
Bracers of Entangling Blast   2.000gp      MIC 80
Gloves of Eldritch Admixture    2.500gp     MIC 105
Healing Belt   750gp       MIC 110[/sblock]
[/sblock]


----------



## greenstar (May 23, 2008)

I was chosen?


----------



## SelcSilverhand (May 24, 2008)

greenstar said:
			
		

> I was chosen?



Aye, you were the second person to post that you were interested in playing.


----------



## Dr Simon (May 24, 2008)

Cool, I'll update Kraken's stats.  I assume you'll give use a nod when to join in, Kraken is currently waiting in the wings.


----------



## Walking Dad (May 25, 2008)

Still need some items.

Any problems with my chosen feats, skills, invocations, items...?

Link:
http://www.enworld.org/showpost.php?p=4241068&postcount=29


----------



## hornedturtle (May 25, 2008)

Are there any more openings?  I could play anything and have the capaign setting book.  I would like to play a Warforged.


----------



## Walking Dad (May 27, 2008)

Uhm, shall we post ICC? I saw greenstar's post, but I thought you would tell us, when we hit the scene. Still needing your ok for equipment.


----------



## SelcSilverhand (May 27, 2008)

Whew, long weekend, but I finally got a chance to go over the characters.
Doral, Glaive, and Kraken are approved. Raysuldra has only 32 ability points spent, so you have 4 more points to use if you want to bump your stats up. 

I am going to repost the last round of combat in order to place the new players on the board. Kraken will be the only one who can't act yet since he is on the island. We will get there soon though!

hornedturtle: Sorry, we've got our 4 players now though if any more openings come up I will post them here again.


----------



## greenstar (May 27, 2008)

Fixed stats.


----------



## Walking Dad (May 27, 2008)

I reread the thread, but still cannot figure out, if there are more active opponents than the snake-woman.

BTW, how do we determine HPs? Fixed number, rolling on IC?


----------



## SelcSilverhand (May 28, 2008)

So far there is the snake woman on one side of the ship, and a shark attacking a sailor in the water on the other side. I recently got a copy of photoshop so hopefully I will be able to do some better maps than my text ones   


For Hp's, we'll copy the living enworld method.


> When leveling up, take 3/4 of the maximum possible roll for your hit points. For classes using a d6 or d10, round down, but make it up at the next level.
> 
> d4 - 3 hp
> d6 - 4 hp/5 hp
> ...


----------



## Dr Simon (May 28, 2008)

SelcSilverhand said:
			
		

> So far there is the snake woman on one side of the ship, and a shark attacking a sailor in the water on the other side. I recently got a copy of photoshop so hopefully I will be able to do some better maps than my text ones
> 
> 
> For Hp's, we'll copy the living enworld method.




Does that also include maximum at 1st level?  If so, I've updated Kraken's stats to this new method.


----------



## SelcSilverhand (May 28, 2008)

Aye, max Hp's at first level


----------



## SelcSilverhand (May 31, 2008)

I double checked the characters again, and there are two more changes that need to be made:

Raysuldra has 43 points spent in ability scores, so he needs to be adjusted down a bit. 
Glaive has 40 points spent, so he needs to be adjusted as well.
Doral and Kraken are good to go.

As soon as you guys fix your stats, go ahead and start posting!


From the DM's guide pg169:
Ability Point
Score Cost
9 1 
10 2 
11 3 
12 4 
13 5 
14 6
15 8
16 10
17 13
18 16


----------



## greenstar (May 31, 2008)

Fixed stats again. Are there any enemies besides the serpent woman?


----------



## Walking Dad (May 31, 2008)

SelcSilverhand said:
			
		

> ...
> Glaive has 40 points spent, so he needs to be adjusted as well.
> ...
> 
> ...



Okay, where is my error? No advancement for level 4?

Str: 14 +2 (6p.)
Dex: 16 +3 (8p.)
Con: 16 +3 (6p.; +2 race)
Int: 12 +1 (6p.; -2 race)
Wis: 10 + (2p.)
Cha: 15 +2 (8p.)
(Dex +1 at 4th level)


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Jun 1, 2008)

Glaive is good to go, I missed the racial changes, the equipment is fine. Raysuldra is ready to go as well.

The only two enemies in sight at the moment is the snake woman on the left side and the shark attacking the sailor on the right.


----------



## Dr Simon (Jun 5, 2008)

Just remembered that it's Eberron, therefore Action Points (Shayuri's latest IC post reminded me). By RAW, Kraken should have 7, is this correct?


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Jun 5, 2008)

Aye, at 5th level everyone has 7 action points.


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Jun 21, 2008)

Sorry for the wait, Dr Simon. We're at the island and Kraken is ready to join in!


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Sep 6, 2009)

Ack!  Help!  I can't find the link to the Rogue's Gallery and my character sheet.


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 7, 2009)

http://www.enworld.org/forum/plots-places/233887-wayfinders-tempest-isle-players-gallery.html

Kraken is post 4.


----------

